# HOMG!!! BABY SHIELDS!!!



## Zephyr (May 30, 2009)

They just started hatching.

When can I feed them? How big of a container should I be expecting to use?


----------



## Rick (May 30, 2009)

I would try feeding them tomorrow. You should have hatched those in a large net cage or a 5+ gallon tank. Keep them together until you get about ten left. Then seperate them into their own 32 oz deli cup.


----------



## Katnapper (May 30, 2009)

Congrats, Kyle!!!!  Yes, Rick's right... you really need these in a larger enclosure. You should have gotten 100-300 babies, and they need room. And these are highly cannibalistic, even at L1. Keep the humidity high for these to help avoid mis-molts. They seen to need higher than normal humidity/more mistings than most other species. But no matter what you do, you'll likely lose a lot of them from mis-molts, cannibalism, or undetermined.... especially between L1 and L3. Good luck with all of your babies!!!!  

Edit: PS.... Don't forget to have PLENTY of ff's in with them starting tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## revmdn (May 30, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## MingMing (May 30, 2009)

AWWWW!!!!!!!!!! They look so adorable!!!! Congrats on the nymphs! I cant wait for mine to be "born"


----------



## Zephyr (May 30, 2009)

There are only about 15 of them... Should I be expecting a huge "wave" of them tomorrow?


----------



## Rick (May 30, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> There are only about 15 of them... Should I be expecting a huge "wave" of them tomorrow?


A normal shield ooth has WAY more than that. These hatch out all at once too.


----------



## Katnapper (May 31, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> There are only about 15 of them... Should I be expecting a huge "wave" of them tomorrow?


Yes. I misted the ooths after the initial small bunch emerged (at the beginning of the "calm before the storm" lol) to help make sure the ooth was moist enough to ensure easy hatching for the rest. But it may be too late for that now. You don't want to wet it down and drown emerging nymphs. Maybe have a moist paper towel on the bottom of the enclosure to help with humidity. Good luck... and have fun!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 31, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Jose93 (May 31, 2009)

their so cute lol


----------



## Zephyr (May 31, 2009)

Got another wave of around 40 last night; looks like they're still coming too!


----------



## superfreak (May 31, 2009)

yeah, same has happened to me with large ooths before! you might want to carefully transfer the ooth to a new deli cup so the remaining nymphs arent so crowded! just swap the lids


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like they're done; I've been doing the painstaking process of putting them each in their own deli cups!

Looks like no cannibalism as of right now; Phew...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Cool sounds good.  [/SIZE]


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 1, 2009)

Good thing I've got flies out the wazoo.  

Only a few have eaten their first meals; All seem healthy and very curious.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 2, 2009)

Zephyr said:


> Good thing I've got flies out the wazoo.  Only a few have eaten their first meals; All seem healthy and very curious.


How many did you end up with? Sounds like a lotapots!


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a few of these so cute, and quite active too. Congrats.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 2, 2009)

lynneowen1 said:


> I have a few of these so cute, and quite active too. Congrats.


How old are yours, Lynne? Enjoy their cuteness while you may! They quickly grow into lean, mean eating machines. Mine will take a bee before I have time to put the bung back into the feeding port!


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 2, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> How old are yours, Lynne? Enjoy their cuteness while you may! They quickly grow into lean, mean eating machines. Mine will take a bee before I have time to put the bung back into the feeding port!


They are 2nd instar right now and yeah they are hungry lil suckers but i love that about them  However i wont be feeding bees lol. They are scarce over here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2009)

They are cool i hope one day to get some. B)


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 2, 2009)

As far as I can tell, no deaths. Whatsoever.

I put one of these little guys on my desk last night and watch it devour a fruit fly I had fed it. Neat-o!


----------

